# MEMA says they're prepared to assist people



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

(NECN) - MEMA's Peter Judge says Massachusetts state agencies are prepared to assist people if they need help during the January nor'easter.
He says there have been dozens of agencies preparing for the storm, and their biggest concern would be the potential for power outages.
"Hopefully folks will stay off the roads," said Judge, "so the crews out there can do their work"
MEMA says they're prepared to assist people

---------- Post added at 01:00 ---------- Previous post was at 00:58 ----------

Threw this out there to segway a question. I know they fall under EOPSS but what do they actually do?

Putting out that they are going to assist people? How?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> They're basically a clearinghouse of damage assessment sothe Gov can request Federal aid.
> 
> It's also a communication hub to monitor emergencies across the state.
> 
> ...


I understand that the monitor and report to Govie, but saying they are prepared to help people? What are they going to do? I have seen announcements for how to prevent pipes freezing etc... So aside from public service announcements how are they going to assist?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

So they won't come out and shovel my driveway.... damn


----------

